# spoiler



## Levi (Jul 18, 2005)

my 91 sentra has a very small spoiler....i was wondering where i could get a new trunk, so that i could install a larger spoiler.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Levi said:


> my 91 sentra has a very small spoiler....i was wondering where i could get a new trunk, so that i could install a larger spoiler.


You dont need a new trunk, just a new spoiler.
There are plenty of aftermarket ones that look ok...depends on what look your going for ? something subtle ? or something crazy looking....id go subtle....keeps a clean look

You can checj ebay, junk yards...and obviously auto parts stores online.

www.**************.com 
& the best of all
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=aftermarket+spoiler&btnG=Search


----------



## Levi (Jul 18, 2005)

thestunts200sx said:


> You dont need a new trunk, just a new spoiler.
> There are plenty of aftermarket ones that look ok...depends on what look your going for ? something subtle ? or something crazy looking....id go subtle....keeps a clean look
> 
> You can checj ebay, junk yards...and obviously auto parts stores online.
> ...


i need a new trunk, its molded on, like this
http://www.edmunds.com/edweb/clor/sentra/media/00.nissan.sentra.spoiler.jpg
so how could i, its molded on?


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Levi said:


> i need a new trunk, its molded on, like this
> http://www.edmunds.com/edweb/clor/sentra/media/00.nissan.sentra.spoiler.jpg
> so how could i, its molded on?


believe me, it aint molded on, unless im wrong, which I doubt.

Pop your trunk...underneath there should be screws of some sort holding that spoiler on.....they dont mold them on.

SO once you remove the screws the spolier should come right off.
Then you put the spoiler on ....if the postings of the spoiler dont sit where your stock spoiler was, its ok....just drill new holes and secure the new spoiler....as for the old holes....just cover them with tape...and paint over it ( i wont go into detail on how to blend it ), but you get the idea....its like patching a hole...or they have these rubber stop kinda things that just pop into the hole and your done....they just look tacky cause theyre usually black....and thats it....


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Levi said:


> my 91 sentra has a very small spoiler....i was wondering where i could get a new trunk, so that i could install a larger spoiler.


is this am se-r? you think thats small? why do you need bigger? do you track your car on a road course going faster than 100mph? if you get a fiber glass wing that looks like it belongs on the tail of a wail i will personaly rip it off *squint*

please keep the stocker. or just get an M# style one off of ebay <they are super tiny and its just an add on lip to the rear of the trunk.


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

I agree, that wing is sufficiently large. That pic looks like the rear of a b14 though. and don't you have a 91? But anyway, stick with the stock. or maybe just one without the middle tower that way you won't have to drill new holes. only fill the middle one. And even if it is a life/death situation, DON'T buy a huge aluminum bookshelf spoiler...


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

yeah get the biggest one u can get, and get a new carbon fiber trunk to!!!


cuz u really need more rear down force on a FWD car :loser:


----------



## CuLTclasSiC (Jul 27, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> yeah get the biggest one u can get, and get a new carbon fiber trunk to!!!
> 
> 
> cuz u really need more rear down force on a FWD car :loser:


Or if you decide to fly :fluffy:


----------

